# Anyone ride alpine snowboards?



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Not I, but I know where you need to go for that kind of information: Snowboard Carving, Racing, Alpine Snowboarding - Boards, Boots, Bindings, Reviews: Bomber Online in Summit County, Colorado: Welcome!


----------



## TheSandman (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks man, I actually found that site today.

I just wanted to see if anyone on here rode them and how they compare to softboot setups.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

There's a pretty active message forum on that site, I believe. A couple of the guys there also used to hang out on rec.skiing.snowboard and had softboot experience as well.


----------



## darko714 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been riding alpine (and racing) for three years now and love it. Carving is fun and addictive but the equipment can get expensive. Right now I'm actually considering laying out $800 for a new board. 

It's also physically demanding. Ripping a high speed turn is like doing a squat with twice your weight.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

The difference in feel between a typical softboot setup and hardboots is like stepping from a Jeep into a Ferrari. Very high performance. Very tight, precise feel. Provides incredible speed, edgehold, and G-forces; and the overall dynamics are just insane. Gives pretty much the same rush as launching a big jump, but it lasts from top to bottom of every run. Much more physically demanding to ride full-tilt-boogie than softies due to the G-forces involved in hip to snow carves. Results in an ear to ear smile plastered on your face. 

The first time you really drop the hammer and tip one high on edge, your eyes will pop out of your head. You're mind will be so wrapped up wondering why the edge hasn't washed out, that it may not notice how fast you're rocketing towards the trees until it registers late and scares the bejesus out of you. :laugh:

Gear availability is painfully scarce on the local level. You simply won't find alpine gear in local shops. Your best bet is Bomber. Read up there, and scour the classifieds. Used boards, boots, and bindings can be found for as little as $100/each, even if several years old. You sort of have to take a leap of faith in buying, though there are some options in mail-order demo-ing through Bomber and a few builders. Test that, and then you may want to go all out and order a custom board, and the latest boots and bindings. There will be a huge difference in old school/new school, but even a 10 year old setup will far outperform current jibsticks in the carving scene.

I've been on an alpine setup since the early 90s as a freecarver (nonracer). Current board is a 182cm Coiler NSR2. Just hit a local hill last week where there was a gathering of carvers and we had a blast. Wide mix of abilities from new hardbooter to high level racer/instructor. Check out Bomber for a couple of coming events.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

AAA said:


>


Let me guess: the official snack food of alpine riders is a dozen donuts?


----------

